# Group Build Final Pictures



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2012)

I was wondering what the Judges and other Group Build participants think about modifying the picture requirements somewhat. Currently what is called for is the standard 6 –front rear and 3/4 views from each side – and an additional 4 shots. My trouble is that I find it very hard to show the detail work in only 4 shots, especially if a lot of work has been done in the cockpit. For instance it will take two shots to decently show off the cockpit interior (say from right rear to catch the seat and left front to catch the control panel) and another shot is needed to show of the underside(or the dead bird shot as my wife calls it). That leaves only one shot to show exterior close up detail.
What I propose is to add at least two more extra shots. If people think that makes for too many total shots, maybe the forward and rear shots could be eliminated as a trade off. I always thought these shots rather redundant, not showing anything the ¾ shots don’t show better. I think more pictures could only be a good thing, showing off more of everyone’s hard work.


----------



## imalko (Mar 30, 2012)

I think that judges when assessing our entries also take into account all photos posted in GB threads where "start to finish" process of every build is shown. So, no need for more photos in the ****Finished threads.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2012)

These six first shots of a finished model are for giving judges a general view at a model. The rest of images that can be close up gives a better view to details. If these additional four pictures aren't enough to show all details a few next images can be posted. No problemo.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Wojtek, That will be a big help. It's always a struggle to pick those last few shots.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with Wojtek. Also, in the 'mandatory' shots, those from front and rear, at the required angle as shown in the 'Photo requirements' thread, allow the judges to check the overall geometry of the model, where such things as wheel alignment, props, wing dihedral/anhedral etc can be evaluated more accurately, something which, in the 3/4 shots, might not be fully apparent.
Remember that we, the judges, are only seeing the model in 2D, in six basic shots, unlike at a model competition, where the benefit of the actual model is obvious, and the facility to move the model, even pick it up if neccessary.
This is another reason why as many 'in progress' shots as possible are welcomed, as it allows the detail to be seen as it happens, and can also give indications of potential faults, for example with a wing joint, or canopy seating, which can be monitored later in the build, or final assessment. An example of this might be,say, the open canopy on a FW190 - it's surprising how many modellers miss the gap between the canopy frame and the runners where, on the real thing, due to the canopy being hinged to allow lateral movement, there of course is no gap when open.
Beware, Big Brother _is _watching you ......


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree that more shots would be fine, but there's a catch. Closer shots to me often reveal seam defects that I did not pick up in the 6 mandatory shots - so beware!

Personally guys, the biggest help to me (and I think I speak for all the judges here) would be for some of the entrants to work on getting better pictures. I'd rather have 6 really sharp, well-lit shots than 15 that are out of focus or too dark to see anything or, worse yet, both.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2012)

Amen Andy!!!!!!!!
If the 6 required shots are "In Focus" they can often be better than any number of out of focus "extra" shots.

By the by, will voting start soon for GB12???


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2012)

I know a lot of cameras don't want to focus real close (mine included) but a way to get around it is to crop the picture tight to the model before you resize it. Another thing that I find is a great help is a tripod. That and if you have a camera that the f-stop can be set on, set it really tight like F-22 and let the camera take a long exposure. That way the depth of focus will be long and better chance of the picture being in focus. I do all my pics without a flash and just the desk lamp I use at my modeling bench


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2012)

Good advice Glenn. All my shots are done with a tripod at f32.

Bill, yes, GB 12 judging started a couple of weeks back. Should be done soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Bill means the voting/poll portion of the build Andy....?

Wojtek normally sets this up, and has been rather busy of late, we just need to be patient a while longer I'm afraid...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2012)

Just curious is all.....
I do it for the Icons!!!
LMAO

It's the stretching of limits and working outside the comfort zone that keeps me going.
And coming back for more. I am doing things I have never done before.
It's all your fault!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Just curious is all.....
> I do it for the Icons!!!
> LMAO
> 
> ...



Naughty!
(Can't wait to see how they are going to cover "favorite aircraft" in one icon!)


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah, sorry I misunderstood Bill.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah, Wojtek has the 'Favourites' icon covered - it's a conglomeration of different types, called a Hippocroccoplane !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2012)

A Spitfwulfmesserstang.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2012)

Say that fast 3 times.....


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> A Spitfwulfmesserstang.


i quite like the sound of that !


----------

